

YouTube Piracy: Sponsored by Target, Netflix, Samsung, & Southwest Airlines... - jeffreyfox
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/permalink/2012/120620video

======
teilo
Youtube-mp3 is embedding Criteo adds in an iframe, and this somehow means
Netflix, Target, Samsung, etc., are sponsoring piracy?

Asinine article, that shows inexcusable ignorance of how online advertising
works.

